

The Crisis of Journalism - bokonist
http://www.stratfor.com/weekly/20081222_death_deep_throat_and_crisis_journalism

======
bokonist
This article is essentially the political version of pg's _Submarine_ essay.
Once you read both articles, you will never look at your Sunday Times in the
same way.

~~~
ars
Link to Submarine please? It's too common a word to search.

~~~
bokonist
<http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html>

